# Bad Week



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

This week has been a really weird one.  First...i get a stomach virus.  Wake up friday night with heavy sweats and weakness.  Felt like i was about to pass out.  My wife took me straight to the ER.  They thought i was in the early stages of a heart attack.  Drew lots of  blood and stuck me full of IVs and needles.  Turns out i was only severely dehydrated.  My BP was 265/111.  They filled me full of IV saline to rehydrate me, and i left 4 hours later.  I though i was a goner.  Lol
Today, i was off and decided to take my bike up to get a new rear tire.  Its my baby.  An older 2001 Yamaha FZ1000, immaculent...or was.  I was strapping it into my trailer and a tie down strap broke.  Bike fell on my right hand.  Broke both front fairing and the rear tail fairing.  I just checked on the parts...that was a $610 fuck up.  My hand is swollen up and hurts like hell.  I dont thint i broke it tbough.  Im more worried about my bike than my hand.  Lol 
Im just staying home tomorrow....


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the run of bad luck!  I know what it's like!!

Seeing 265/111 would have caused my BP to climb even higher!  Glad you're ok...Keep and eye on the hand.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 18, 2015)

may u hav a speedy recovery chris!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I think i was as much freaked out about the blood pressure as anything.
They said it was super high due to the dehydration and the fact my blood was mud.
I also think if i had normal arms and hands my arm would have snapped.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Shit happens man. Can't dwell on it.
Probably payback for some shit head thing you did
Years ago lol.
Can always be worse.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

rAJJIN said:


> Shit happens man. Can't dwell on it.
> Probably payback for some shit head thing you did
> Years ago lol.
> Can always be worse.


Yep.  Wise words brother.  It def could have been worse.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I know that sick
Feeling though! Bummer
Deal


----------



## *49ER (Feb 18, 2015)

I been feeling weird shot too lately stomach blurry vision sometimes I think I've been dehydrated myself.  Sorry to hear brother ya just stay home lol


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 18, 2015)

Was that the day you had 6 Chili Cheese Dogs at Sonic ?????
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Feb 18, 2015)

formula1069 said:


> Was that the day you had 6 Chili Cheese Dogs at Sonic ?????
> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:



Only $1 each that day. I'm sure he did, lol.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

Was it 6 chili dogs? i lost count...


----------



## srd1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Damn dude sorry to hear all that... shit will get better man!


----------



## BigBob (Feb 18, 2015)

Chris. I had that same shit happen back in sept. Sucks big time. Now I'm back on track. Maybe take some R&R for a few weeks. Feel better man.


----------



## Lavey (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your current situation & shitty luck.
Hang in there it will get better brother.

I just had my 2014 GSX-R1000 stolen about 3 months ago & it fucking hurt me to the point Id get sick & puke my guts out. Mother fuckers..

Get your baby fixed when you can & take better care next time..lol.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 18, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Sorry to hear about your current situation & shitty luck.
> Hang in there it will get better brother.
> 
> I just had my 2014 GSX-R1000 stolen about 3 months ago & it fucking hurt me to the point Id get sick & puke my guts out. Mother fuckers..
> ...



Damn man, did you get your bike back? Seriously sorry to hear that.  Yeah, I am going to modify my trailer so it is safer and easier to secure so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Lavey (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Damn man, did you get your bike back? Seriously sorry to hear that.  Yeah, I am going to modify my trailer so it is safer and easier to secure so it doesn't happen again.



Nope! I never got my bike back & I'm still fighting the insurance company over this BS!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2015)

Lavey said:


> Nope! I never got my bike back & I'm still fighting the insurance company over this BS!



Sorry to hear that man.  I hope it all works out for you....


----------

